# ¿Como funciona este interruptor crepuscular?



## francoorzusa (Jul 12, 2010)

Hola, les queria preguntar como funciona este interruptor crepuscular de 12 V.
Les dejo el esquema del circuito.

Diganme como funciona. Gracias!


----------



## RaFFa (Jul 12, 2010)

Hola.El funcionamiento es muy simple, cuando hay luz sobre la fotoresistencia la resistencia de esta cae, tirando a masa la tensión que había en la resistencia de la base del transistor. En palabras simples, cuando hay luz el relé no funciona, cuando la hay, la bobina del relé es excitada y cierra sus contactos, y el led que hay con el relé en paralelo se enciende.
El potenciómetro que esta en serie con la fotoresistencia sirve para ajustar la cantidad de luz con la que quieres que el relé se abra o se cierre.

Espero haberte ayudado.

Un saludo


----------



## Pedroalh (Jul 16, 2010)

hola a todos 
He intentado hacer este esquema en el cocodrile y no se por que no me sale se me rompe el transistor y el diodo no se por que si me sebriais decir por que ?
Gracias de ante mano


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2010)

Pedroalh dijo:


> He intentado hacer este esquema en el cocodrile y no se por que no me sale se me rompe el transistor y el diodo no se por que si me sebriais decir por que ?


Agrega un diodo 1N4004, polarizado en inverso, en paralelo con la bobina del relee.


----------



## Pedroalh (Jul 16, 2010)

lo he puesto pero se sigue rompiedo el transistor y el diodo

Fogonazo muchas gracias en probado el diodo otra vez y me ha funcionado perfectamente, ya no se rompe nada, esta visto que no pondria en diodo como tenia que ponerlo muchas gracias ahora va muy bien eso es bastante seguro ya lo podria monta en un placa
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## musulganster (Oct 11, 2010)

hola... queri hacer un pregunta sobre el circuito del tema.. se podria conectar a 220V AC de una casa por ejemplo sin nesecidad de usar un trasformar? solo usando resistencias y diodos?


----------



## Dano (Oct 11, 2010)

musulganster dijo:


> hola... queri hacer un pregunta sobre el circuito del tema.. se podria conectar a 220V AC de una casa por ejemplo sin nesecidad de usar un trasformar? solo usando resistencias y diodos?




Le armas una fuente de este tipo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-voltaje-sin-transformador-2010/


----------



## musulganster (Oct 13, 2010)

disculap  Dano , pero el circuito que me propones es para 5 V.. yo necesito qe sea de 12 V , o si podes decirme como hago para calcular los valores de las resistecias mejor todavia haci aprendo..


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 13, 2010)

hola musulganster prueba cambiando el zener por uno de 12v


----------



## musulganster (Oct 13, 2010)

ok voy a probar en el livewire a ver que pasa..


----------



## MrRaso (Ene 21, 2011)

buenas, mi duda es si hay alguna otra manera de hacer este interruptor crepuscular para 12V omitiendo el relé (es para conectarlo a una instalación solar).
Gracias de antemano por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## Electronec (Ene 21, 2011)

MrRaso dijo:


> buenas, mi duda es si hay alguna otra manera de hacer este interruptor crepuscular para 12V omitiendo el relé (es para conectarlo a una instalación solar).
> Gracias de antemano por vuestro tiempo.



Perdona pero podrias explicar como lo vas a conectar a la instalación solar.

Saludos.


----------



## MrRaso (Ene 21, 2011)

lo conectaré el circuito a la batería de 12v(es una batería de 12v 26Ah) de la instalación directamente, esta instalación es pequeña pero pretendo ampliarla en un futuro y me gustaría saber si hay otra manera que no sea utilizando un relé; ya que desde mi punto de vista de novato creo que con el relé tengo un "gasto" o mejor dicho consumo innecesario, y la capacidad de la batería no es como para ir "mal gastando" energía.
Además no sé si os servira de ayuda para responderme (pero mejor os lo digo) este circuito lo utilizaría como interruptor para iluminación LED preferentemente, utilizando como fuente la propia instalación solar.


----------



## Pedroalh (Ene 21, 2011)

Hola 
El rele creo se podría cambiar por otro transistor
Aunque este circuito tiene un problema cuando esta en el punto de encenderse. Cualquier nube o sombra hace paladear es muy incómodo


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 21, 2011)

MrRaso dijo:


> lo conectaré el circuito a la batería de 12v(es una batería de 12v _*26Ah*_) de la instalación directamente, esta instalación es pequeña pero pretendo ampliarla en un futuro y me gustaría saber si hay otra manera que no sea utilizando un relé; ya que desde mi punto de vista de novato creo *que con el relé tengo un "gasto" o mejor dicho consumo innecesario, y la capacidad de la batería no es como para ir "mal gastando" energía.*
> Además no sé si os servira de ayuda para responderme (pero mejor os lo digo) este circuito lo utilizaría como interruptor para iluminación LED preferentemente, utilizando como fuente la propia instalación solar.




El consumo de un rele normal de 12Vcc, no sobrepasa los 150mA, con esa bateria podrias usar ese rele por mas de 170Hs.

Aun asi, podes usar el mismo TR que usa para activar el rele como llave, y si tu carga es mayor, podes usar un Mosfet o bien otro TR de mayor I.


----------



## MrRaso (Ene 21, 2011)

mmm entendido, entonces el emisor del segundo TR también iría a tierra y el colector al positivo, y entre el positivo y el colector del segundo TR  los diodos LED,¿no?


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 21, 2011)

MrRaso dijo:


> mmm entendido, entonces el emisor del segundo TR también iría a tierra y el colector al positivo, y entre el positivo y el colector del segundo TR  los diodos LED,¿no?




Cuantos led pensas usar?


----------



## MrRaso (Ene 22, 2011)

Pues tengo una lámpara de estas que van a pilas,pero que yo adapte, que tiene 25 led en pararelo.


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 22, 2011)

MrRaso dijo:


> Pues tengo una lámpara de estas que van a pilas,pero que yo adapte, que tiene 25 led en pararelo.




Mmm... la conexion en paralelo no es la mejor opcion para los led, te aconsejaria que uses tantos led en serie como te permita el voltaje, con una R para limitar la corriente, y lueo recien poner en paralelo las series de led.

De esa manera vas a reducir el consumo tambien.


----------



## viva jesus (Oct 15, 2012)

hola estoy haciendo un proyecto con esta misma plaqueta. me funcionaba perfectamente y ahora no funciona bien ya que a la salida del transistor me da siempre 11.8v y si saco el sensor, la salida tambien es de 11.8v, es decir que no varia la tension de salida con respecto al ldr. alguna solucion? muchas gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 16, 2012)

viva jesus dijo:


> ya que a la salida del transistor me da siempre 11.8v y si saco el sensor, la salida tambien es de 11.8v, es decir que no varia la tension de salida con respecto al ldr. alguna solucion? muchas gracias



Comprobaste que el Tr no este en cortocircuito?


----------



## ARMIMV (Oct 28, 2012)

Hola quetal me gustaria saber si podrian resolver una duda con este esquematico
que no entiendo como va conectado el diodo y el rele espero que me ayuden


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2012)

El rectangulo con una barra atravesada que dice RELÉ , representa las conecciones de la bobina del mismo.

El díodo es para evitar transitorios del relé que quemen al transistor 


Puede ser un 1N4007


----------



## EMBOBINADOTOROIDAL (Oct 28, 2012)

Buenas noche amigo el diodo va en paralelo al rele y el rele va de positivo y colector del transitor,suerte y avisas como te funciono


----------



## ARMIMV (Oct 30, 2012)

Gracias por responder mis dudas ya me funciono el circuito


----------



## yanseep (Ago 19, 2013)

Pedroalh dijo:


> hola a todos
> He intentado hacer este esquema en el cocodrile y no se por que no me sale se me rompe el transistor y el diodo no se por que si me sebriais decir por que ?
> Gracias de ante mano



instale un diodo en paralelo con la bobina del rele ,para amortiguar el impulso que se produce cuando el  transistor conduce.


----------

